# Haunted Eve Yard Haunt 2014



## hauntedeve (Aug 12, 2010)

Haunted Eve Halloween 2014


Yard Haunt Theme: Dia De Los Muertos




flic.kr


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So colorful and festive!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

I have you bookmarked...haunted eve ...i love seeing your photos every year- beautiful!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh My Gosh, love the vivid lighting that is perfect for your well pulled together theme


----------



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

such a great mix of spooky and beautiful! I love it


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Mucho skellies! I like!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great use of space & light. Well done.


----------

